# [How to] Add pictures to your post



## Makai Guy

Please see this topic in the BBS Help section:
*[How to] Include images in your posts*

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the *Help & Advice* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.    On mobile devices, or on narrow windows, this is in the pull-down menu accessed via a three-line icon in the upper left corner.


----------

